# 1969 stick shifter and overload



## 72runner (Feb 21, 2018)

great shape. 200 shipped. Orinal decals. Will come with new stainless screws along with originals. Overloads are at least 50 and a 69 1 year only shifter for 150? Good deal In my opinion.


----------

